# Correct Pronunciation



## TAPnRACK

Been hearing a lot of gun counter people & YouTubers pronounce "Sig Sauer" differently than most people, including myself. Curious how you guys pronounce it...

#1. "Sour"
#2. "Sawyer"
#3. "Zour"

I've always pronounced it "sour" with a soft "S"... but 2 days in a row now I've heard younger gun dealers pronounce it "sawyer", like Tom Sawyer. Never heard it pronounced like that before. I think it's "sour" as in sauerkraut. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Broondog

i'm with you on the "sour" pronunciation. sawyer just does not even fit phonetically IMO.


----------



## BetweenTheEyes

A friend of mine's younger sister thought it was saucer as in flying saucer.


----------



## SteamboatWillie

I took the Sig Armorer course for P-series pistols several years ago. The instructor pronounced it "sour" as in "sauerkraut". He seemed to know a lot about the pistols, and he worked for the company, so I'm thinkin' he also knew how to say the name correctly. 

I'm not saying that's how it's pronounced in Germany, but that's the correct pronunciation here.

So my final answer is "sour", "Sig Sour" :mrgreen:


----------



## BigCityChief

^You are CORRECT!^ Sauer is indeed pronounced "sour."


----------



## SteamboatWillie

BigCityChief said:


> ^You are CORRECT!^ Sauer is indeed pronounced "sour."


Great! I can't wait to hear about my "lovely parting gift." :mrgreen:


----------



## TAPnRACK

I'm glad I'm not crazy. Been calling it "sour" forever, lol.


----------



## shouldazagged

It's German. We pronounce it "sour". They pronounce the "s" as a "z". But "Sawyer"? How the *hell *could anybody mangle it that badly?


----------



## Steved13

I wonder if they sold watches previously?

Tag Heuer is pronounced hoyer like sawyer only with an h. Might make them think Sauer is the same?

it's pronounced Sour like Sauerkraut. As others have said in German they use a slight "z" sound for the "s".


----------



## pic

shouldazagged said:


> It's German. We pronounce it "sour". They pronounce the "s" as a "z". But "Sawyer"? How the *hell *could anybody mangle it that badly?


When it comes before a vowel, the German consonant 's' is pronounced like English 'z' in words such as 'zinc' or 'zoo', although the German sound is not as strongly voiced. Native English speakers often therefore experiences difficulties in distinguishing between the letters 's' and 'z', particularly when they occur at the start of a word
ZEEG ZAUER


----------



## AntzMa

Just cause:


----------



## pic

I'm german, I speak german, so trust me , 
bada bing

Io lo fanno un'offerta che non può rifiutare


----------



## SigP229R

_Since the subject of pronunciation of Sauer has been brought up. I am jus wondering how many know what the SIG stands for?Here's the answer: S= Schweizerische I=Industrie G=Gesellschaft. Also another bit of trivia they originally started out as a Wagon manufacturing Co.:smt1099_


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...And Sauer was originally a German gun manufacturer, _J.P. Sauer und Sohn_, established in 1751, and brought low by the defeat of Germany in WW2.
Although Sauer is still in business in Germany, as a separate business concern, they teamed-up with SIG in the 1970s to produce the line of pistols we still see today.

I speak German too, and I agree with *pic*'s guide to pronunciation.
(But his Italian is better than mine.)


----------



## paratrooper

Yup.....Sig Sour. :mrgreen:


----------



## pic

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And Sauer was originally a German gun manufacturer, _J.P. Sauer und Sohn_, established in 1751, and brought low by the defeat of Germany in WW2.
> Although Sauer is still in business in Germany, as a separate business concern, they teamed-up with SIG in the 1970s to produce the line of pistols we still see today.
> 
> I speak German too, and I agree with *pic*'s guide to pronunciation.
> (But his Italian is better than mine.)


:smt033
That's what happens growing up in an Italian neighborhood,lol. Good catch


----------



## Paul1954

Well hot damn, who'd a thunk!!!


----------



## snakeye

Make it easy on yourself and just say Sig...everyone will still know what your talking about


----------

